# Word of the Day:  Glockenspiel



## Ruthanne (Oct 2, 2021)

*The glockenspiel (German pronunciation: [ˈɡlɔkənˌʃpiːl] or [ˈɡlɔkŋ̍ˌʃpiːl], Glocken: bells and Spiel: Play) is a percussion instrument composed of a set of tuned keys arranged in the fashion of the keyboard of a piano. ... In music scores the glockenspiel is sometimes designated by the Italian term campanelli.*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

The _glockenspiel_.... uses mallets, like a xylophone, but has metal keys, instead of the wooden ones that the xylophone's have.

Either one is wonderful, in my opinion, unless a person is closed in a small room, with it, and either a toddler or a new music student, for too many hours.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 2, 2021)

I will add the glockenspiel to my list of "musical instruments I can't play".


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 2, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I will add the glockenspiel to my list of "musical instruments I can't play".


I hear you.  I can't play anything.  I have a folk guitar and cds to teach me how to play somewhat--I started trying to learn when I got them but gave up after I had a hard time tuning it.  It sits up against the wall in the hallway.  I look at it every day thinking one day I'll try again.


----------



## jujube (Oct 2, 2021)

By coincidence, I tried out to play the Glockenspiel in the high school band my freshman year (it was just called "bells" there). It was the instrument of choice for those who were "musically impaired", which described me to a T.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 2, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I hear you.  I can't play anything.  I have a folk guitar and cds to teach me how to play somewhat--I started trying to learn when I got them but gave up after I had a hard time tuning it.  It sits up against the wall in the hallway.  I look at it every day thinking one day I'll try again.




My mother was gifted with a musical ear.  She could hear a song on the radio and sit down and play it.  Being a child of the Depression, there wasn't any money for lessons, let alone an instrument.

She was determined to give me the opportunity she'd never had.  At six, I started piano.  I hated it  -  absolutely hated it.

At age eight, the teacher took my mother aside an said, "I can continue to try and teach your child.  I can continue to take your money.  But sorry to say, Mrs but your child is tone-death.'

Mother asked if I wanted to continue to try.  I said not.  That ended the music lessons.

No eye, either.  Can't draw worth squat,  But I was gifted with a way with words and for that I'm thankful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 2, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> My mother was gifted with a musical ear.  She could hear a song on the radio and sit down and play it.  Being a child of the Depression, there wasn't any money for lessons, let alone an instrument.
> 
> She was determined to give me the opportunity she'd never had.  At six, I started piano.  I hated it  -  absolutely hated it.
> 
> ...


That's cool you see that!


----------

